# philosophical(?) help/support for depressive side of things



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

does anyone know of anywhere online, similar to S.A.S. where people meet and talk about the "why are we here", "what's the point of this/that/other" and "what's the meaning of it all" kind of questions?
my CBT therapist recommended looking into philosophy courses and that, but, it's currently the wrong time of year for how low my mood is, for this to help me NOW. i found a course which starts in january, but i'd like to join a comunity of like minded people searching for purpose, rather than just give up. 
dunno if i'm making any sense, but if i do, and you know of somewhere, please let me know.
thank you!


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

You want answers? Don't turn to philosophy. Philosophy provides no answers, just more questions. And, besides, academic philosophy doesn't address questions about 'the meaning of life' anymore. It's preoccupied with trying to be scientific (i.e., analytic philosophy). 

If you want to start a philosophical conversation about the meaning of life, though, I suppose I'm game. You can pm me.


----------

